# Adressdatenbank erstellen



## chaoscarl (7. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe bisher keine Ahnung von Access,

was ich benötige ist eine Adressdatenbank
diese sollte in etwa die folgenden Möglichkeiten beinhalten:

Verwalten von rund 2000 Adressen
Die Daten liegen derzeit in Exel vor

Diese sollen ersteinmal unterteilt sein in:

Köln
Deutschland 
Europa
Rest of World

Dann gibt es verschiedene Kategorien:

Sammler
Künstler
Kritiker
Liferaten
Kurator 
etc.

Es soll im Ergebnis differenziert werden zwischen: 

Einladung E-Mail und Einladung Print
Es sollen E-Mails in Outlook je nach Suchergebnis exportiert werden können

Wie kann ich das ohne allzugroßen Aufwand anstellen?
Oder gibt es schon kostenlose Möglichkeiten?

oder reicht da sogar Outlook? oder Exel und Outlook?

Herzlichen Dank
chaoscarl


----------



## Alexander12 (8. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Du könntest in Outlook ein Makro schreiben, es gibt auch einen VB-Editor unter dem Menupunkt "Extras".   
So könntest du Emails etc. senden, wenn Ich das richtig verstandem habe.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Ste-Re (28. August 2006)

Hallo choascarl,

so richtig habe ich noch nicht verstanden, was du machen willst, aber wenn du Access XP oder neuer hast wird dir eine Vorlage für eine Adressdatenbank mitgeliefert.
Ansonsten sollte das auch nicht allzu umfangreich werden.
Auch wenn sich deine Aufgabe mit Excel und / oder Outlook lösen lassen sollte, so wäre eine DB auf jeden Fall vorzuziehen - die Möglichkeiten der Sortierung / Filterung / Verwaltung sind dort einfach überlegen


----------

